# brisket should be done



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

threw a small brisket, 5.7 lbs, on at 12:15 today and have held temp around 225. thermometer reading 142 (right at 8 hrs), i've moved the therm once to make sure it was in meat and not fat. i'm thinking this thing should be done and the thermometer is just wrong, what do y'all think?


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

I bet it will need at least 2 more hours. You want the internal temp to be at least 190 and less than 210.


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

Usually brisket will stall at temps around 140-160 then move up quickly.

Keep an eye on it, she'll get there. 

7 hrs. Are ya cuttin yet? Love a good brisket


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

at 150 and 25 min away from 10 hrs for 5.7 lb brisket....


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

It's done.......pull it off. You should have pulled it off 1/2 way thru the smoke and wrapped it up and continued to smoke it for another 4 hours.

.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

put it on a big sheet of foil , mop the heck out of it, wrap it tight and crank heat to 300, it should be done in 30 mins


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

it's off, gave up on the thermometer. resting in the ice chest, hopefully technology is wrong, let y'all know tomorrow.

never had any problems w/ too much smoke. strictly pecan, few pieces at a time, and tx bbq brisket rub.


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

checked this morning and wasnt quite ready (cant believe it wasnt done after 10 hrs!!)

wrapped and put in oven at 300 for an hr, hopefully done now


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

It happens sometimes. Some briskets are just stubborn. I have had the same think happen to a pork butt. It just didn't want to cook.

The thermometer is a great tool, but it has to be used correctly to be trusted. Another good way to test a brisket is to poke a fork into the flat. If it comes out easily like you stabbed a stick of butter, you are done. If it has any pull to it, it needs to cook.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

stubborn cow? lol


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

I like to get them to 140, wrap them in heavy foil, then when they hit 175, take it out and place it in an icechest for 4 hours. If you plan on freezing, place on a cooling table for 4 more hours, slice, seal and freeze. Yummy


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Was the cow on 'roids? no lean muscle mass.
I normally cook a 11-12 lb brisket at 250-275 for 9-10 hours. It turns out the way I like it everytime. I wrap in foil the first 6-7 hours, then unwrap it for the last 3-4. I mesquite smoke my brisket but the wife isn't too keen on the heavy smoke flavor like I do. My fire is mostly coals in the last half so the smoke is minimal.

HEB has them for a $1 per pound w/ $10 purchase. it ends today. i need to run over there and get one.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you are cooking meat that long, skip the mesquite and go with oak or hickory or pecan and knock the bark off as much as poss before burning.

also, i pefer not to slice meat that is going in the freezer, it keeps better whole and takes up less space and doesnt dry up as fast when re-heating


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

turned out great after that last hr in the oven at 300. still don't understand why a 5.7 lb brisket wouldn't be done after 10 hrs at 225 (and 45 min was up at 250)...looks like the thermometer was accurate. as someone said earlier, guess not all briskets are the same


----------

